# Suggest a lense?



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a Sony Cybershot DSC-H7 8.1 maga pixel camera. Im considering buying a macro lense for it so I can take pictures of my shrimp. As far as what lense to get im sorta lost, so can someone more educated on the subject recomend a lense for me. The pictures are just for my own amusement and dont have to be the best macro shots ever, so I dont necessarily want a real expensive lense. More or less one that will get the job done. Im just looking to pick up a little more detail in the shrimp. Any ideas?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looking on the web about your camera. From what I have found here
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonyh7/page5.asp

It may be more about your settings then needing a new lens. Does Sony make adapters for that camera?

To get details in macro shots you need light so that your camera can use a fast shutter and shoot at a low ISO


----------

